# Ramsey is not happy



## ruthbottomley (May 29, 2011)

Hello, 

Ramsey is 9 months old now and has been a brilliant puppy, but seems to be always poorly. 

He has had numerous ear infections despite us cleaning every week as the vet suggested. 

He has very red paws - we can’t tell if its blood stained skin or if the paws are actually bleeding - the vet has given us medicated shampoo and we are weaning him off Royal canine onto James Well Beloved. 

On Christmas morning at 5am we rushed him to the animal hospital after a night of sickness and diarrhoea and him not responding to his name - the vet seemed to think he had eaten something poisonous,so gave him 4 injections and let us take him home that afternoon.. what a Christmas! after 3 days he started eating again, although not to his previous levels. Im considering switching him to BARF. 

Over the last couple of weeks we have also noticed that he has started chattering his teeth for no apparent reason - we have a vets appointment tomorrow to discuss this! 

His behaviour around the house has also changed - he barks at shadows and any noise he hears in the garden.

At night he sleeps in the crate next to our bed, but over the last couple of weeks he has started crying during the night - generally we ignore him but on one or 2 occasions we have let him out - he joined us on our bed, then disappeared to his basket downstairs - 20 minutes later he is howling at something outside so we rush downstairs to stop the barking! 

We didn’t expect it to be easy, but we are both so worried about him - he just seems unhappy and unsettled despite his tail wagging all the time. 

His routine has not changed and loves walks, play etc. He has attended puppy school every week since he was 9 weeks old, so we are really at a loss. 

Would love any feedback as im getting to me a very distressed mummy. 

Ruth


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Some dogs are just prone to ear infacetion espetaly drop heard dog like cockers and poodles. 


is he chewing his feet. have you tried piriton. 


if your switching food its far better to do a strate switch rather than weening as it just make everything take longer and can upset the dogs tummy. 


some dogs naturaly teeth chatter. some do it when they arent getting attention. just like some dog will put on a limp as they remember when they did hurt their leg they got a fuss made of them. 

is the shampoo malaseb? also look into yumiga oil i use it on delta as it has helped stop her for chewing her feet as much as she did.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How horrible for you and what a worry. I would recommend switching to a BARF diet as it has made a huge difference to some dogs.
I hope your vet can help you get to the bottom of this .


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So sorry to read things have been a bit ongoing regarding problems with Ramsey. 

I fed mine Barking Heads, and am really pleased with no allergies or health concerns, touch wood  

The barking at shadows, acting kind of scared or timid in situations may just be a phase he is going through, he is at a funny age too, growing up, you may have read before about this and there are many things that change in some dogs at this age, training can go aout the window for a while and act a little different in general. I would just monitor the timid moments and not make a big fuss about things in this area, see how he goes, but get his health problems sorted with your vet, ie diet, sickness and ears etc ....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh poor you, can't give advice i'm afraid. Must admit we do have the barking at all noises thing though, my Dudley seems such a confident outgoing dog in most of his behaviours but I do worry he has quite high anxiety levels (like a lot of us I guess - look confident on the outside...) as he barks at every little noise from outside the house or garden, he really digs the floor like crazy - always has but seems worse recently - you know (or do you?) when they scratch the floor a bit before settling down, recently he starts and we have to disturb him to get him out of it or its as if he'll go on forever. But luckily I don't have health probs, have you been to the vets now?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wish I could suggest something to help, Ruth, but it seems that you are doing the right thing in going to the vet. Many people have recommended BARF feeding for their dogs, and it may just be the answer. I can fully understand the stress you are feeling - it must be terrible for you, and I hope this is just a phase that he will grow out of. It certainly was a challenging age with our wee fellow. Please keep us posted.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah poor Ramsey and poor you ... Fingers crossed things improve and you find some answers soon :hug::hug::hug:

xxx


----------

